# Moose "Chili"



## Teal101 (Oct 28, 2021)

In my family this is considered Chili, for many it is not.  I loosely follow this recipe by 

 Sowsage
 every single time I cook chili now.  The preparation always results in a fantastic meal.





						CHILI (BUT NOT CHILI)
					

So in Ohio we have chili.....its not chili its not even close to chili. Its tomato based and full of beans. But thats what its called around here. So that beeing said whatever you want to call this stuff its really good! I'll show you how I make mine on the smoker. Real easy and comforting food...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I cut up 5 small green bell peppers from the garden, 1/4 white onion, 1/2 red onion (what I had in the fridge!) and started those over medium heat in a pan on the stove with bacon grease.  Ranch style beans, kidney beans, home canned skinned tomatoes, and a can of tomato paste into the preparation pan.  I did not drain anything.  For peppers I cut up a large Poblano from the garden and tossed it in.  For meat I was going to use Venison, but only had one pack left in the freezer and we hadnt ground up this years deer yet so I grabbed my remaining two packs of Moose burger.  I formed it into a meat loaf and liberally sprinkled with Traeger Garlic and Herb rub.  Onions and bell pepper was done so in it went, gave it all a stir, topped with the grate of Moose and on the Traeger with Pecan pellets! When the meat reached ~150* I crumbled it into the chili to meld for another hour.  Finished off with some cornbread muffins and topped with home smoked cheddar, sour cream, and homemade sweet jalapeno chips.  Three of us killed this pot off in two days flat, love it!


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 28, 2021)

I would call that chilli and I also would like a bowl too!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 28, 2021)

Call it what ya want  , it looks good


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2021)

T101, I'll take a bowl of your chili!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 28, 2021)

Looks like some tasty chili. Love moose. Nice work bud


----------



## Teal101 (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks gents!

I too love Moose, rare occasion we get our hands on some though.  My mother was unable to harvest one on her trip to BC this year, was really looking forward to more!


----------



## adam15 (Oct 28, 2021)

Never had moose but that looks fantastic!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 28, 2021)

Moose is my favorite meat. And that my friend is a great bowl of chili

David


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2021)

Not chili, but it looks like good comfort food.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 29, 2021)

Very Very nice Teal, I literally just grabed all the things I needed to do a huge batch this weekend...its deffinatly the season for this kind of meal!! Ill usually make "chilli mac" at some point with leftovers! Good stuff! Big like!


----------



## Teal101 (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks guys!



Sowsage said:


> Very Very nice Teal, I literally just grabed all the things I needed to do a huge batch this weekend...its deffinatly the season for this kind of meal!! Ill usually make "chilli mac" at some point with leftovers! Good stuff! Big like!


Yeah we have been having some serious rain and fall is in full swing, it hit the spot!  We did chili cheese tots the next night with it and finished it off, good stuff!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 29, 2021)

Teal101 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Yeah we have been having some serious rain and fall is in full swing, it hit the spot!  We did chili cheese tots the next night with it and finished it off, good stuff!


Tots loaded with chili are amaizing! Heck yeah!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2021)

I’d call it chili based on what I grew up on but like others said, call it what you want and then give me a bowl please :) Looks great!


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 29, 2021)

Very nice! I guess it’s a Midwest thing, using beef instead of the moose meat, that’s almost exactly the my family cooked chili. I was in my early 20s before I was told otherwise! Great bowl! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 30, 2021)

Rocky really missed Bullwinkle but that moose chili sure was good.  Man I'll take a bowl or two of that.
Jim


----------



## Teal101 (Oct 30, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Tots loaded with chili are amaizing! Heck yeah!


They were great, thanks for the recipe! Like I said this has become the staple way to make chili!


jcam222 said:


> I’d call it chili based on what I grew up on but like others said, call it what you want and then give me a bowl please :) Looks great!


Up here in the PNW its chili so thats what we're going with! Thanks.


bauchjw said:


> Very nice! I guess it’s a Midwest thing, using beef instead of the moose meat, that’s almost exactly the my family cooked chili. I was in my early 20s before I was told otherwise! Great bowl! Thank you for sharing!


I've used beef before, but the tang of game meat really livens up the bowl. Lucky for us we have a relatively steady stream of it from family and picking up roadkill haha! Thanks!


JLeonard said:


> Rocky really missed Bullwinkle but that moose chili sure was good.  Man I'll take a bowl or two of that.
> Jim


Rocky will have to get over it because Bullwinkle was delicious!

Thanks all for the compliments!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh Man that looks and sounds delish!


----------



## DougE (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks really tasty. A Texan on another forum I'm a member of referred to this type of chili as Mexican succotash lol.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2021)

It is what it is and in my book it looks delicious.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2021)

Teal101 Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

Cold weather food for sure will soon be on the menu.

Warren


----------

